# Went to Bell mountain in Hiawassee



## carver (Aug 14, 2017)

with the wife


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Aug 14, 2017)

Great shots, awesome views.


----------



## carver (Aug 14, 2017)

*Really great views*

from above


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 14, 2017)

Great captures Jerry!  Hope you guys are getting settled.


----------



## carver (Aug 14, 2017)

Starting to Dennis,you and the Mrs. need to come up for a visit,it's really nice,already been 55 degrees a couple of mornings.Lots to do that I didn't even know was here (cabin is about 45 min. away)Lake Chatuge is beautiful and only a few min. away


----------



## rip18 (Aug 21, 2017)

Very cool!  Nice shots.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## carver (Aug 21, 2017)

Thanks Robert


----------



## GAJoe (Aug 27, 2017)

Wow! Nice shots Carver!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 27, 2017)

Nice view and nice captures. My brother drove his jeep up there many years ago. I don't recall the stairs though. I guess that came later. Who owns this by the way?
Wasn't there some corundum mining there at one time?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 27, 2017)

OK, I think this answers my questions. The county owns it now. It looks like a neat place to visit.

http://www.townscountyga.org/bell-mountain-park---historical-site.html


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 27, 2017)

How cool is this!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## carver (Aug 27, 2017)

Thanks guys,yeah its owned by Towns county now,they built the stairs,paved the road up to the top,and control access


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 30, 2017)

Jerry, I don't know how that I missed this earlier BUT I am surely glad that I found it today.

I was fortunate enough that Teresa and I visited Hiawassee and Lake Chatuge and actually had a picnic on the lake that day back a few years go thanks to one of the very best INGLE'S  Grocery Stores on the planet located in Hiawassee.  That store was sparkling clean and had some great employees that assisted us in finding all sorts of delicious deli and other foods etc on our trip.    That was  before she really got sick again as the cancer came back.  We had a great time visiting in that area.  We actually rented a mountain cabin for a week and it was just north of Unicoi State Park.

Several years ago, while in Hawaii, Teresa and I saw a few people that were flying in these and they were able to fly "much too close"  to the sides of mountains and then out over the ocean in my opinion.  Of course, at the time, we also saw several people "kite-surfing" on the ocean and they were traveling around 40-60 mph in some cases.  The pucker factor would have been off of the chart for me and cause my heart to stop beating right then.

I love that area up there but I told Teresa that this trip was the very first time that I had been back to Hiawassee since back in 1969 as I had visited the Mountain Fair back then along with several of my college buddies.

These photos are so awesome.  I am curious as to where you ascended from and also where did you descend to at the conclusion of this flight. 

Thank you so much for sharing these fantastic photos with all of us.


----------



## BornNRaised (Aug 30, 2017)

Woah!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## DYI hunting (Aug 30, 2017)

Very nice pictures.  We used ride up a lot when it was an offroad trail.


----------



## Josey (Sep 1, 2017)

I had no idea that platform was there.  I was there 3 or 4 years ago, and it was still a dirt road to the top.  Very much so a serious 4WD road, as it got near the top.  I had to stop about a half mile from the top, where the road was still smooth, when my 2WD started spinning.  It was really steep there, and I hadn't even gotten to the very serious ruts yet.

It was a neat place to see, especially hiking around to the back side where the mining had been done.  And great views from the top.


----------



## carver (Sep 5, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Jerry, I don't know how that I missed this earlier BUT I am surely glad that I found it today.
> 
> I was fortunate enough that Teresa and I visited Hiawassee and Lake Chatuge and actually had a picnic on the lake that day back a few years go thanks to one of the very best INGLE'S  Grocery Stores on the planet located in Hiawassee.  That store was sparkling clean and had some great employees that assisted us in finding all sorts of delicious deli and other foods etc on our trip.    That was  before she really got sick again as the cancer came back.  We had a great time visiting in that area.  We actually rented a mountain cabin for a week and it was just north of Unicoi State Park.
> 
> ...



Ehhhh,not me Mike,and if I did (lose my mind)and try this I'd never get off the mountain,wife and I love it here


----------

